# Biax scraper internals



## PeterT (Jan 17, 2021)

The magic revealed!
Please know that I have studied this video, so if you ever find a Biax at a garage sale, you may drop it off at my house with the warm feeling of assurance it will receive the TLC it deserves. HaHa
They are so rare even Robinhood doesn't have one (that we know of) LOL


----------



## Tom O (Jan 17, 2021)

Ha I've been thinking about the biax scraper for the last couple of weeks using a stepper motor for speed control while trying to get a idea for the action and for a variable stroke for flaking so I'm going to have to 3d print a prototype it looks like.


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 17, 2021)

PeterT said:


> They are so rare even Robinhood doesn't have one (that we know of) LOL



That is funny!

I made a mistake last year: there were two for sale in ON (a scraper and a flaker). I waited too long to decide and they were gone...


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 17, 2021)

They're so expensive, I've given up getting one.


----------



## Tom O (Jan 17, 2021)

Did you see the grinder Cal lem modified into a scraper?


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes. That is a very good solution to an otherwise expensive tool.

I am most likely going to do something similar.


----------



## Hacker (Jan 18, 2021)

I guess I can gloat a little. Just bought a Biax 7ELM on Kijiji yesterday. Been on Kijiji for 8 years and this is the first one that I have seen. Now I have to learn how to use it. That might take more time then finding one.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 18, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> They're so expensive, I've given up getting one.



Did you investigate making one from a power demolition saw? I know it will not be as precise but maybe good enough?


----------



## PeterT (Jan 18, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> I made a mistake last year: there were two for sale in ON (a scraper and a flaker). I waited too long to decide and they were gone...



Without really knowing better, I just assumed with the Biax, scraping & flaking was the same machine, but different stroke, cutting tool & technique. Does it not work that way or maybe you mean the flaker was a different machine not intended for scraping?


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 18, 2021)

the flaker is a machine for finishing the scraping job to put oil pockets (falkes) into the scraping job.  the scraper does not do this well.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 2, 2021)

Dang mine are Starrett's c/w purple handles. lol


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 2, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> making one from a power demolition saw



If you've used a Biax, then you'd know you are better off manually scraping than using a demo saw version.  

I scrape manually these days.  For rough scraping, a Biax is very labour saving.  For Flaking, it can't be beat  (Flaking manually is pretty hard) but for finish scraping to a standard there no way better than by hand.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 2, 2021)

I actually enjoy the hand work, I've never used a machine never knew there was such a tool. Sigh ... sheltered life I spose'


----------

